# Etisalat Bills



## auh (Jan 20, 2016)

Hello all,

Its the 9th of the month, and I havent received my Etisalat post paid bill yet. 

Just checking if this was the same for everyone?


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

auh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Its the 9th of the month, and I havent received my Etisalat post paid bill yet.
> 
> Just checking if this was the same for everyone?


Same for me. It happened late last year too, was charged for two months after they skipped a month.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you get paper bills or electronic?
I get electronic bills, and it is quite mysterious how that fails to turn up sometimes. I have an account, pay online, but the itemised bill is not available online.
As mentioned above, if unpaid, they will simply add it to your bill next month (but be prepared for reminder calls)


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

I havent received bill for my E life this month...quite strange as every month I used to get it by 5th.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Sunder said:


> I havent received bill for my E life this month...quite strange as every month I used to get it by 5th.


And OP and you are right - I havent received one either.


----------



## auh (Jan 20, 2016)

I have the Mpay app and have all the family mobile + Elife + internet accounts linked, 8 in all. All of them show a outstanding of 0. Strange.


----------



## RizwanaH (Feb 9, 2016)

auh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Its the 9th of the month, and I havent received my Etisalat post paid bill yet.
> 
> Just checking if this was the same for everyone?


From my experience, it's best to get in the habit of paying the fixed min amount monthly. I also haven't received my bill and from prior experience if I don't pay by the due date, sometimes the services freeze and they charge me a 25 AED 're-connection' fee. 

Better safe than 25 AED [Upsized meal at McDonalds] sorry


----------



## pumpkins (Oct 13, 2009)

RizwanaH said:


> From my experience, it's best to get in the habit of paying the fixed min amount monthly. I also haven't received my bill and from prior experience if I don't pay by the due date, sometimes the services freeze and they charge me a 25 AED 're-connection' fee.
> 
> Better safe than 25 AED [Upsized meal at McDonalds] sorry


Got mine yesterday


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

pumpkins said:


> Got mine yesterday


Received mine today !!!


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

I have received my eLife bill saying it was 569 dhs while my monthly bill was fixed at 751 dhs. I haven't changed any of my features. Happy with the discount anyway


----------



## BigAndyD (Apr 19, 2013)

You might find Etisalat have changed your package without telling you, in that helpful way they have of constantly messing with things. 
Some time ago I had s sales call offering me an upgrade to my package for sn extra 10aed. I was pleasantly surprised to find my monthly bill actually dropped to 569aed, but this turned out to be because they had taken it upon themselves to reduce my internet speed without my agreement. 
Monkeys.


----------



## Standanista (Sep 26, 2014)

They are clowns. I do pre-paid. They cancelled my data package last week saying not enough credit (I had AED 75 in the account, the cost was AED 3) and racked me up a load of non-package data charges. I spent 45 minutes on 5 barely-decipherable phonecalls yesterday and it's still not sorted. Bah humbug.


----------

